# "102 Minutes that changed America" on History Channel On Demand



## Jason Perlow (Jul 16, 2008)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=9249

This is an ABSOLUTE MUST SEE. Particularly if you have kids that were too young to remember.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just set it up to record. Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My search shows the VOD preview (6 minutes), the showing on HISTORY HD, and a VOD showing called *103* Minutes that changed america (also on VOD). I guess the 102 and 103 are the same program?


----------



## Jason Perlow (Jul 16, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> My search shows the VOD preview (6 minutes), the showing on HISTORY HD, and a VOD showing called *103* Minutes that changed america (also on VOD). I guess the 102 and 103 are the same program?


The one that is 1 hour and 41 minutes long is the correct one. You can also record it on History HD but the source material is not HD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Has anyone been able to download it via OD? I add it to the queue, but as soon as I add it it disappears.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jason Perlow said:


> The one that is 1 hour and 41 minutes long is the correct one. You can also record it on History HD but the source material is not HD.


Jason, thanks for the heads up -- my Comcast EPG shows 1:41 (101 min) running time. 
My Dish VIP722 is off-line due to the move to my new house, currently underway.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I went to the Directv website and scheduled it, three times, no download


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

sfowler2 said:


> Has anyone been able to download it via OD? I add it to the queue, but as soon as I add it it disappears.


I d/l'd it yesterday (Monday)...no problems.

I watched it last night. Being from NY and with a view from my office of the WTC Towers; it brought back many sad memories. Thank God, I didn't lose any friends or relatives due to the tragedy. My heart goes out to anyone that did.

As good as this program is; it can not capture the feeling of seeing it first hand.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Recorded it on my R22. Never forget that day. Nobody will. I was 17 yrs old. GOD BLESS THE USA!!!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Recorded it Sunday night.
Watched it last night.
Very well done!!!


I'm very glad they didn't add their own commentary to it. All you hear throughout the movie is whatever audio the current camera heard - whether that be crowd reaction, a news channel playing in the backround where they were filming, or the sounds of the events your seeing.

Was all spliced together EXTREMELY well.
Kudos to all the people who put it together!!!


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

I missed this show, but heard it was well done. Looks like it is not re-airing any time soon. Too bad, I would have liked to see it.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I have watched pretty much all the 9/11 shows on the various networks over the years, and this is certainly one of the best of them all.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Redline said:


> I missed this show, but heard it was well done. Looks like it is not re-airing any time soon. Too bad, I would have liked to see it.


It's still available "OnDemand" until 10/20/2008.
Get your internet hooked up and download it.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Recorded it Sunday night.
> Watched it last night.
> Very well done!!!
> 
> ...


I haven't made it all the way through yet.. my oldest is only 4, so this isn't exactly 'family viewing', so I can watch bits and pieces when he isn't around.

So far, I agree with your assessment. Really well done. I'll probably record this one onto a DVD so that we can watch it again some time in the future.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw this on History on Sunday night and it was truly an amazing documentary. I really liked how there was no voiceover. It was a very first-person, primary source-style. A lot of the video shown in the doc was stuff I haven't seen before. Overall it made me very emotional and angry at times, but I guess this goes along with it every time I see videos on 9/11. May God Bless America and the victims of that fateful September day. Well done, History Channel!


----------

